# Girlie's 90 Day Accounting Exam



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Unbelievable that it has only been 90 days!! As I review my last 90 days, I decide to take inventory of my Puff community "contributions". In 90 days I have made 879 useless posts, had 8 trader feedback comments, invade the inner sanctum of vherf, adopt the Herfabomber's son, enraged a mouse, a gorilla, a few wombats, squids, lobsters, boomsters and llamas. OH!! I drank four loko and live!!! Now that is quite the accomplishment I must say!! :twisted::madgrin: :cheer2:

In addition to the above mention fine accomplishments, I have bombed 32 BOTL/SOTL of this fine community... wait.. Hold on...what is that?! excuse me one second Puffers... (conferring with my bombing assistants....ahuh.. yes .. yes.. Oh!!) Correction, I have bombed 44 of you crazy cigar/pipe loving BOTL/SOTL... In other words... INCOMING!!!! I can read everyone's addresses and I am not taking any prisoners!!! MUAHHAAA .. ENJOY!! Happy Halloween. I hope to be out of harvest soon, but couldn't pass up bombing my 90 day payback to all you smart talking meanies!!! 

0312 0860 0000 4529 4163
0312 0860 0000 4529 4156
0312 0860 0002 1761 7844
0312 0860 0002 1761 7837
0312 0860 0002 1761 7851
0312 0860 0000 4529 4149
0312 0860 0000 4529 4118
0312 0860 0000 4529 4101
0312 0860 0000 4529 4132
0312 0860 0000 4529 4125
0312 0860 0000 4529 4095
and one more with an impending DC (will post this one tomorrow)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hey G...... switch to decaf..... just a suggestion.... oh and dont ever admit that whole 4 loco thing, its better if it becomes an urban myth


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

kapathy said:


> hey G...... switch to decaf..... just a suggestion.... oh and dont ever admit that whole 4 loco thing, its better if it becomes an urban myth


Dang it!! Noted for the record. Next time I will confer with my Canadian Lawyer about such posting matters!


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Holy crap! opcorn:


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy batcrap....step away from the Red Bull! LOL 
Have fun!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

i've said it before, and I'll say it again, YOU CRAZY, GIRL!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Well done, sister. Well done!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

give em hell.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Wait, you're on another bombing run? I'm pretty sure this kind of behavior is illegal. I guess I've got nothing to say except: hit 'em hard, sister!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "Damn, Future Mom....you've done more in your 3-month probationary period than some Puffers have done in their whole time here...you're Hardcore":dude:

Herfabomber: "I can only imagine what she'll accomplish before her anniversary considering that songs have already been written about her..and poems"

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah..plus, I heard that Four Lokos wants to use her as a spokesperson"


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Oh my!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

By the way, did I forget to mention that I am keeping within the Halloween theme?!! There are some packages that are treats and well others are umm, well you know TRICKS!!! :twisted:


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Well done gianna


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! :jaw: Go get 'em Gianna.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

This should be interesting...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't wait until a couple years from now....

Hey guys. Remember that one time, on v-herf, when Gianna drank that cocoanut butt stuff and barfed on her porch...THAT WAS GREAT!!!

A true inspiration to puffers everywhere!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> Next time I will confer with my Canadian Lawyer about such posting matters!


Congrats G! But this ^ .... I would avoid in the future = I think he gets you INTO more trouble than any of us can get you OUT OF! Just sayin... :dunno:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh they say a picture is worth a thousand words..... Just saying, Girlie ain't playing....:madgrin:

By the way after the last bombing, my Uncle [email protected]@y had to into the witness protection program. Apparently squids, lobsters, llamas, wombats, and boomers, didn't like our little bombing spree!! MUAHAAAAA










ps two other packages are not in the pic ... Just saying


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Oh they say a picture is worth a thousand words..... Just saying, Girlie ain't playing....:madgrin:
> 
> By the way after the last bombing, my Uncle [email protected]@y had to into the witness protection program. Apparently squids, lobsters, llamas, wombats, and boomers, didn't like our little bombing spree!! MUAHAAAAA
> 
> ...


LOL love the wig on tony...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Congrats G! But this ^ .... I would avoid in the future = I think he gets you INTO more trouble than any of us can get you OUT OF! Just sayin... :dunno:


Shawn well, it is a duel sword. He has rescued me at times but other times I think I need Kapathy's wife to be my lawyer. You know those French Canadians are easily distracted by shiny objects!! :biglaugh:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> By the way, did I forget to mention that I am keeping within the Halloween theme?!! There are some packages that are treats and well others are umm, well you know TRICKS!!! :twisted:


This makes me so happy I'm about to cry...well ok, howl, but whatever. Go get 'em girlie!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, with a delivery date of tomorrow it would look like the entire west coast could be in some serious trouble....


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Subscribed to thread. Funny thread and antics to ensue! Will watch again.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Well, with a delivery date of tomorrow it would look like the entire west coast could be in some serious trouble....


Oh Jeff... ummm when I put nobody is safe, trust me, it is everyone from East to West and in the middle


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Oh Jeff... ummm when I put nobody is safe, trust me, it is everyone from East to West and in the middle


oh there are a few that are safe girlie. And if you hit Jeff, be prepared because he doesn't play very nice.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy Sh!t - that looks like a flat sceen tv box on the side = crazy girl ... crazy!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Holy Sh!t - that looks like a flat sceen tv box on the side = crazy girl ... crazy!


And you expected I would just be doing small flat rate boxes?!! Muahhaaa my Ron Mexico bombs need that great big flat screen box!!! Pfft amateurs!!! :biglaugh:

Hmm I probably shouldn't have said that box was filled with delicious Ron Mexico's and Generic beer? Great now there will be peeps trying to steal that box!! Grrr


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> oh there are a few that are safe girlie. And if you hit Jeff, be prepared because he doesn't play very nice.


I heard Jeff's inner madman can be soothe with fava beans & liver, served alongside a nice glass of chianti!! :madgrin: I may have hit him, I may have not this time but tick tock this fresh fish can :spank: back. Muahha. 

PS I heart ya Jeff!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

SilverStreak said:


> Holy crap! opcorn:


Will, you know you wanna herf with me now!!! Lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Holy Sh!t - that looks like a flat sceen tv box on the side = crazy girl ... crazy!


Pinhead Jr.: "Future Mom's sending me a flat-screen TV?!!!..AWESOME!!!!!":whoo::bounce::woohoo:

Herfabomber: "no she's not, ya greedy little shit....she doesn't have to buy your affection"

Pinhead Jr.: "I know, Dude...but it would be rude of me not to let her try."


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Dang it!! Noted for the record. Next time I will confer with my Canadian Lawyer about such posting matters!


As always See Evil, Hear Evil, Speak Evil... Always ask before speaking!!!! LMAO



Oldmso54 said:


> Congrats G! But this ^ .... I would avoid in the future = I think he gets you INTO more trouble than any of us can get you OUT OF! Just sayin... :dunno:


Shawn you will be receiving a memo (being added to my maple leaf hit list) from my office regarding your possibly slanderous remarks...



cigargirlie said:


> Shawn well, it is a duel sword. He has rescued me at times but other times I think I need Kapathy's wife to be my lawyer. You know those French Canadians are easily distracted by shiny objects!! :biglaugh:


Hmmmm.....


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

On my way to mail off the last two.. so now I have a total of 45 bombs in my 90 days... Time to retire now.  

0312 0860 0002 1761 7868
0312 0860 0002 1761 7882


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Future Mom's sending me a flat-screen TV?!!!..AWESOME!!!!!":whoo::bounce::woohoo:
> 
> Herfabomber: "no she's not, ya greedy little shit....she doesn't have to buy your affection"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "I know, Dude...but it would be rude of me not to let her try."


Junior, you still haven't sent your Pop's secret stash! 

Ooopsie, did I type that so he can see it?! Darnit! Nevermind. This post doesn't exist Mr Pinehead Pete.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Subscribing because these threads are always good fun as a spectator.


----------



## Paulharmo (Jan 2, 2012)

Whoaaaaaaaa! :jaw::jaw: This is awesome, Gianna! You've done WAY more in 3 months than I've even thought about in... what, 9? My hat goes off to the likes of you.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ummmm if there is a Rick Ashley CD in one of those...........


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Ummmm if there is a Rick Ashley CD in one of those...........


Pfft a cd?!!!!! Nope I put Rick Ashley in the box!!! Damn flat rate is awesome!! You can put anything or anyone in a box!! :biglaugh:

Hmm... Did I put air holes in the box?! Hmmm :doh:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Amazing. another run, go and get em G'. Massive!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Junior, you still haven't sent your Pop's secret stash!
> 
> Ooopsie, did I type that so he can see it?! Darnit! Nevermind. This post doesn't exist Mr Pinehead Pete.


Herfabomber: "Junior....are you selling ordinance behind my back again?"

Pinhead Jr.: "Hellz no, Pops..I've been smokin' 'em myself...can't you tell by the dragon breath?"

Herfabomber: "okay, but if I see Future Mom posting that she smoked a great cigar sent to her by Future Son, it's off to military school"

Pinhead Jr.: "sweet....babes in cammo....do they have unisex showers?"

Herfabomber: "it'll be an all-male school"

Pinhead Jr.: "it's not like I murdered anyone, yaknow"


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> This should be interesting...


That's one way to put it! Hit 'em hard, Gianna!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Speachless


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Jesus! That's a lot of damage going out. Simply amazing!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

*DAMN*... go get em Girlie!!!


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Pfft a cd?!!!!! Nope I put Rick Ashley in the box!!! Damn flat rate is awesome!! You can put anything or anyone in a box!! :biglaugh:
> 
> Hmm... Did I put air holes in the box?! Hmmm :doh:


Damn, a Rick Roll Bomb, now that could be the stuff of urban legends right there...

Tagged for massive carnage...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

High-Alcohol Caffeine Drink Caused Student ODs - CBS News

Pretty sure there were some flat rate boxes in that cabin...


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Gianna, you're insane. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think Gianna may have drank a couple more of those four lokos in the last couple days! :loco:


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

Gianna, stop!! You're makin ALL other noobs look lazy and useless!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "Junior....are you selling ordinance behind my back again?"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Hellz no, Pops..I've been smokin' 'em myself...can't you tell by the dragon breath?"
> 
> ...


Future Son, I am smoking a great cigar your Pops bombed me with!!! Oh and thanks for the ordinance!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> I think Gianna may have drank a couple more of those four lokos in the last couple days! :loco:





DarrelMorris said:


> Gianna, you're insane. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Yes I am insane and yet you both still want to herf with me when I am in SoCal?!!! I think you both have been drinking the four loko!!! Giggles


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I prefer mainlining. :biggrin:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ggcadc said:


> Gianna, stop!! You're makin ALL other noobs look lazy and useless!


Grant, hi nice to meet you. I am just a crazy person who loves making others laugh. Sorry you feel that way, but no need to think that. Just having fun and giving some well deserving BOTL/SOTL a bit of a :spank:

Puff is whatever you want to make out of it. I hope you do have fun on this board. I think they are a great group of peeps.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> I prefer mainlining. :biggrin:


:doh: Why didn't I think of doing that!!! Your FOG wisdom again just blows me away, Oh wise Sensei!!

:biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


> Wait, you're on another bombing run? I'm pretty sure this kind of behavior is illegal. I guess I've got nothing to say except: hit 'em hard, sister!


Nick, I consulted with my French Canadian attorney....he says it isn't illegal BUT he is concern about the EPA coming after me due to the nuclear fallout. So this time I put on the boxes they are all from you! If the EPA shows up at your door just go along with our lil "secret"!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

My hat is off to you, Gianna! Now on to business...if one of those little nasties is headed toward the Smurf Villiage I will bribe my uncle Jack to make him tell me where you live...it's a small world around here you know!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Nick, I consulted with my French Canadian attorney....he says it isn't illegal BUT he is concern about the EPA coming after me due to the nuclear fallout. So this time I put on the boxes they are all from you! If the EPA shows up at your door just go along with our lil "secret"!! :biglaugh:


So let me get this straight, you bomb the hell out of everyone, and put the blame on me when the gubment comes to carry off the wrongdoers? Listen, I don't know what I did to you to earn this kind of punishment, but I'm sorry! Do you hear me? I'm sorry! :sorry:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> My hat is off to you, Gianna! Now on to business...if one of those little nasties is headed toward the Smurf Villiage I will bribe my uncle Jack to make him tell me where you live...it's a small world around here you know!


How do you know that I haven't already bribed your Uncle Jack and I am about to pull off flaming dog poop doorbell ditch?!!
:doh: I just told u my plans!!! Grrr :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


> So let me get this straight, you bomb the hell out of everyone, and put the blame on me when the gubment comes to carry off the wrongdoers? Listen, I don't know what I did to you to earn this kind of punishment, but I'm sorry! Do you hear me? I'm sorry! :sorry:


Nick, you keep threatening annihilation!! Your Belgium Yeast Nommie goodness scares the holy balls out of me!! So yup you evil yeast, I am sending the gubment out for ya?! Unless, hmmm hey we should join forces and send them after the_brain....whatcha say  :madgrin: of course I am denying this post ever happen lol


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

cigargirlie said:


> How do you know that I haven't already bribed your Uncle Jack and I am about to pull off flaming dog poop doorbell ditch?!!
> :doh: I just told u my plans!!! Grrr :biglaugh:


Holy crap...if I'd been drinking (four lokos perhaps) it would have spewed from my nose right now...you rock!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh yes. I have threatened annihilation. You know it's going to happen, but not when. Isn't it delightful?

And you know, last time I made the mouse beg for mercy, it was quite hilarious. You're right. Perhaps another attack could prove interesting indeed. Let's chat.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Nick, 

Dude you scare me!! And yet I admire your diabolical side. Touché sir. Touché




Oh and on that note, there should be bombs landing today. :cheer2:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house...

Arrival at Post Office
October 23, 2012, 7:49 pm
APPLE VALLEY, CA 92307


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house...
> 
> Arrival at Post Office
> October 23, 2012, 7:49 pm
> APPLE VALLEY, CA 92307


Jessica as I posted in #28....


cigargirlie said:


> I heard Jeff's inner madman can be soothe with fava beans & liver, served alongside a nice glass of chianti!! :madgrin: I may have hit him, I may have not this time but tick tock this fresh fish can :spank: back. Muahha.
> 
> PS I heart ya Jeff!!


He is on my short list but maybe not on this list!!!! Muahhhaaaaa


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

I'm imagining what it will look like when these bombs are landing all over the country and immediately thought of this. Welcome to D-day everyone, courtesy of Gianna!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

jphank said:


> Please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house, please let it be Jeff's house...
> 
> Arrival at Post Office
> October 23, 2012, 7:49 pm
> APPLE VALLEY, CA 92307


Oh Hellz No!!!! It's all yours Mrs. Jessica!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

HEY WTF, I didnt do nothing to deserve this...grumble grumble grumble!!!!!!!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ffeinated-late-birthday-bomb.html#post3711131


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Oh Hellz No!!!! It's all yours Mrs. Jessica!!!


Jeff you are acting like girl cooties might kill you or something!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Jeff you are acting like girl cooties might kill you or something!!! :biglaugh:


Or Something!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

kapathy said:


> HEY WTF, I didnt do nothing to deserve this...grumble grumble grumble!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ffeinated-late-birthday-bomb.html#post3711131


You vherf with me and make fun of me!! Therefore you are on my short list!! :biglaugh:

Heck your wife even approved of my bomb before I sent it!! So you better give her the candy I included!! It's her payment for services rendered in assisting me terrorizing you!! :biglaugh:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> Jeff you are acting like girl cooties might kill you or something!!! :biglaugh:


woah woah woah hold on a second here.... nobody told me cooties were involved..... now i need to call a dr....dang it G what did you do?!?!?!?!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Oh Hellz No!!!! It's all yours Mrs. Jessica!!!


I see how it is. I'm gonna remember this!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

kapathy said:


> woah woah woah hold on a second here.... nobody told me cooties were involved..... now i need to call a dr....dang it G what did you do?!?!?!?!


Well!!! It's a long story but hey I had to lick the stamps to mail the packages. Now my tongue is dry!! I better go drink a beer!! :biglaugh:


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

its a good thing i dont talk much in vherf....:spy:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> I see how it is. I'm gonna remember this!


Jessica this is why us SOTL have to stick together!!! Boys are cootie infested!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

bazookajoe8 said:


> its a good thing i dont talk much in vherf....:spy:


Joe ahem, don't get so uppity there!! Eventually you all end up on my short list!! :biglaugh:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> Joe ahem, don't get so uppity there!! Eventually you all end up on my short list!! :biglaugh:


i know why its a short list..... because ladders are awkward to have to carry around.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Tmmedic got his too!! :cheer2:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318068-pink-zebra-stripped-tape.html#post3711174

You all will learn to love pink zebra duct tape one day!! Lol


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

kapathy said:


> i know why its a short list..... because ladders are awkward to have to carry around.


Yes and I am only 5 foot!!!

Kevin this is why I have minions. They fetch stuff for me!! Lol


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

My go-to phrase use to be "Nuttier than a squirrel on a 3 day bender." I think I may have to alter it to be "Nuttier than Gianna during a nut harvest."


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> My go-to phrase use to be "Nuttier than a squirrel on a 3 day bender." I think I may have to alter it to be "Nuttier than Gianna during a nut harvest."


Lmao!!! I might have to get that tattooed!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Lmao!!! I might have to get that tattooed!! :biglaugh:


Thank you, I'll be here all week. Be sure to tip your bartenders and waitstaff.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

jphank said:


> I see how it is. I'm gonna remember this!


LA LA LA LA LA LA LA...... You remember nothing..... LA LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

What's all this talk about "short lists?" I think it's pretty well established by now that when Gianna's on a bombing run, there's no such thing as a short list.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Public Service Announcement:

4 more bombs dropping today
5 more tomorrow
2 more Friday

Time to say good bye to your neighborhoods. 

Carry on....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Public Service Announcement:
> 
> 4 more bombs dropping today
> 5 more tomorrow
> ...


WoooHoo I'm not a target!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Look out Jessica!!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> WoooHoo I'm not a target!!!!


Craig, you realize I could have mailed yours last week and just posted it now? However you are correct this time. You are still gonna get payback for the PTSD I incurred from your crazy arse contest!! Lol


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Craig, you realize I could have mailed yours last week and just posted it now? However you are correct this time. You are still gonna get payback for the PTSD I incurred from your crazy arse contest!! Lol


:chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

This is why I keep a low profile, avoid v-herf (well, that and by the time I get a chance to smoke I think the v-herf is over) and only make the occasional snarky comment on the forums. I don't want my neighbors to hate me.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Look out Jessica!!!! :biglaugh:


Hmmmm....one sec I need to do an edit here to my short list...
Moving Hannibal up the list, passing up the Crazy Loudmouth Canadian. 
List saved....

Opps now adding Feldenak.... You aren't that stealthy buddy!!! Btw vherf goes late night especially on the weekends.  
We won't bite, much...come on in

Carry on!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> the Crazy Loudmouth Canadian.


Redundant. You could have just said Canadian


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Hmmmm....one sec I need to do an edit here to my short list...
> Moving Hannibal up the list, passing up the Crazy Loudmouth Canadian.
> List saved....
> Carry on!! :biglaugh:


ound:


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh boy, only just come across this mad womans post.. lmao some destruction going to take place over on yonder side of the pond.. Whats the difference between all the postal numbers and a DC as you put it? Does the DC imply someones getting such a hammering that you need a signed confirmation as the destruction will be so great that they wont survive the devastation?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

eggopp said:


> Oh boy, only just come across this mad womans post.. lmao some destruction going to take place over on yonder side of the pond.. Whats the difference between all the postal numbers and a DC as you put it? Does the DC imply someones getting such a hammering that you need a signed confirmation as the destruction will be so great that they wont survive the devastation?


Well Steve, DC means delivery confirmation and those numbers are used to look up where the package is.

However I like Destruction Certification better and the numbers are deactivation codes!! :biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "DUDE!!!!!!...DUDE!!!!!!...Future Mom sent a care package!!!!!!....gimme a knife"

Herfabomber: "absolutely not....remember the last time I gave you a knife to open a package?"

Pinhead Jr.: "ancient history, Dude.....besides, Geezer said it missed the major arteries.....c'mon, Dude...it's probly fer me, anyway..she actually loves me."

Herfabomber: "I said no, dammit...I'll open it later....I have things to do."

Pinhead Jr.: "bullshit....yer gonna go take a nap, like the old fart that you are."

Herfabomber: "it's my Arts and Crafts center..I pay the bills around here, so go clean out the lab and I'll open the package when I wake up and that's final."

Pinhead Jr.: "grumpy old fart....screw him, I'm openin' this badboy up"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

:scared: eep: :rip:


Junior run!!!


Nice knowing you all!!! I am retired and moving!!! No forwarding addy!! 
Ahem...Bye!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh weez here can find joo..... No hiding from Puff!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Gianna said the post office should just forward my explosive box to Jeff, but then she changed her mind.. I can see why!!





OMG, Pink! I don't wear PINK! LOL That's a serious trick!!

Thank you for the candies, the whiskey, the tobacco (which smells amazing!), the hat and the NUTS! 

My son tried to steal the booze, but in the end, we divided up the candy


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice bomb for you Jessica. Shall I send Gianna a "Nothing kills a Deere like a Magnum" shirt in your care? :rofl:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol Enjoy the package Jessica.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Your walnuts rule!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Your walnuts rule!


Lol thanks. I thought I throw a couple in for you to atleast try.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Shootinmatt got an extra surprise that I didn't plan on!!! Holy Molly!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...zy-nut-farmer-trying-kill-me.html#post3711812


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

GIANNA!!!!! You naughty nut farmer...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-smurf-poses-threat-blue-folk-everywhere.html


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

In all fairness, Swany did ask to try my nuts!! He just didn't specify how much he wanted!! :biglaugh:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318097-cigargirlie-gianna-nuts.html#post3711927


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

jphank said:


> Gianna said the post office should just forward my explosive box to Jeff, but then she changed her mind.. I can see why!!


:biglaugh: :biglaugh: I told you it was going to you!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> :biglaugh: :biglaugh: I told you it was going to you!!


Note to self......move Hannibal up the list again. Ahem. Done


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I was talking to Gianna yesterday and she was complaining that those *boxes* she was packing up for *Hannibal* were *too heavy* for her to lift on her own.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I was talking to Gianna yesterday and she was complaining that those *boxes* she was packing up for *Hannibal* were *too heavy* for her to lift on her own.


:biglaugh:

Omg you pot stirrer!!!

Moving Grump Gorilla up da list!!! :madgrin:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Gia, 

From your french Canadian lawyer, stop taking the bait LMAO

You know everyone is riling you up just so you have to sort your list over and over


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Gia,
> 
> From your french Canadian lawyer, stop taking the bait LMAO
> 
> You know everyone is riling you up just so you have to sort your list over and over


:doh:

Listening to my lawyer now.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

cigargirlie said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> Omg you pot stirrer!!!
> 
> Moving Grump Gorilla up da list!!! :madgrin:


Considering I'm not on your list because you hate me and the feeling is not mutual, you can put in place that photo of Moose's house that I sent you yesterday.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Note to self......move Hannibal up the list again. Ahem. Done


Thank God that list is VERY long!!! :nod:



hardcz said:


> I was talking to Gianna yesterday and she was complaining that those *boxes* she was packing up for *Hannibal* were *too heavy* for her to lift on her own.


Well when your 5' nothing they couldn't be that heavy..... :lol:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Thank God that list is VERY long!!! :nod:
> Well when your 5' nothing they couldn't be that heavy..... :lol:


Well I am taking the 5th per my French Canadian attorney's advice. 
I will say this and I am saying this without incrimination of myself under Puff law,
The alleged list is actually very short.
Also it has been observed from third parties, that it is possible for this short stack to throw 200lb crates around for fun.

Just saying..... This could all be true. Shrugs.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Well I am taking the 5th per my French Canadian attorney's advice.
> I will say this and I am saying this without incrimination of myself under Puff law,
> The alleged list is actually very short.
> Also it has been observed from third parties, that it is possible for this short stack to throw 200lb crates around for fun.
> ...


Well done... LOL


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> :scared: eep: :rip:
> 
> Junior run!!!
> 
> ...


damn you, James Blonde...thanks to your demented sense of humor, your Future Son smells like a car freshener drenched in Pine Sol:mad2:...I'll post the details later..right now, I have to run Junior thru a car wash for the third time.

Pinhead Jr.: "she didn't mean it, Dude....it was all in good fun"

Herfabomber: "perhaps, but as a farmer, she knows all about reaping what's been sown"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> damn you, James Blonde...thanks to your demented sense of humor, your Future Son smells like a car freshener drenched in Pine Sol:mad2:...I'll post the details later..right now, I have to run Junior thru a car wash for the third time.
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "she didn't mean it, Dude....it was all in good fun"
> 
> Herfabomber: "perhaps, but as a farmer, she knows all about reaping what's been sown"


But...but... It was funny!!! 
Oh holy smurf balls!! :faint:

That's it!! I am moving!! Nice knowing you all. No forwarding address...

And remember you did have a good laugh at me first!!

Oh little lord baby Jesus, please give Mr Pinehead Pete amnesia!! ray:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Well I am taking the 5th per my French Canadian attorney's advice.
> I will say this and I am saying this without incrimination of myself under Puff law,
> The alleged list is actually very short.
> Also it has been observed from third parties, that it is possible for this short stack to throw 200lb crates around for fun.
> ...


I wonder if the Puff House Lawyer's fall under the same monicker as Shit House Lawyer's????? :ask::noidea:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> I wonder if the Puff House Lawyer's fall under the same monicker as Shit House Lawyer's????? :ask::noidea:


I prefer Cracker Jack Box Lawyer


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> I prefer Cracker Jack Box Lawyer


Yup never know what gem if wisdom will work out.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nnot-trust-anyone-especially-cigargirlie.html

This will be dealt with, oooopsss...already has been!!!!!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Some awesome 'little' bombs been going off here.. Great job G


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nnot-trust-anyone-especially-cigargirlie.html
> 
> This will be dealt with, oooopsss...already has been!!!!!


:anim_soapbox:

You will pay for your bomb that just landed!!! My nuts are all over the place just after I finished picking them up!!!! You Badddddddddd Man!!!!

Will post pics tomorrow.

Grrrrrr!!!!

Lol...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

cigargirlie said:


> Oh holy smurf balls!! :faint:


I like 'em too, but Wow...I didn't know you offered prayers to 'em!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> I like 'em too, but Wow...I didn't know you offered prayers to 'em!


Omg!!!! Lol


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

And the Sgt Squidlette got it too....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-days-two-surprises-part-2-a.html#post3712991

Muahhhaaa


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Junior is pining away for his Future Mom...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318156-like-future-mom-like-future-son.html

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, that was so lame it should be shot."

Herfabomber: "made me laugh"

Pinhead Jr.: "so do the Saw movies"

Herfabomber: "SAW II is still the funniest one."


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Junior is pining away for his Future Mom...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318156-like-future-mom-like-future-son.html
> 
> ...


Tell Junior, I have the gals in bikinis at the pool waiting for him.


----------

